# Spijt!?



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Zo maar eens even een nieuw draadje starten; is er een horloge of horloges die je van de hand hebt gedaan waarvan je achteraf spijt hebt gehad of wellicht ooit weer hebt teruggekocht?

Persoonlijk valt bij mij de "schade" gelukkig mee, ik kijk over het algemeen naar wat er voor terug is gekomen en hoe mijn collectie er in zijn geheel uitziet. Het enige horloge waarvan ik enigszins spijt heb is een Glycine. Een quartz model met een militaire look zoals we die van Glycine kennen. De "lug to lug" afstand was vrij groot en viel niet lekker om de pols daarom ging ie weg. Spijt omdat je dit model waarschijnlijk nooit meer zult vinden, deze goedkoper geprijsde quartz modellen worden niet door Glycine ge-promoot en zul je ook nooit in hun catalogus/ website tegenkomen.

Plaatje (nog voordat ik WWC maakte)


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

Spijt heb ik eigenlijk niet. Ik weet als ik terug kijk bij alle horloges nog precies waarom ik ze weg gedaan heb. Met het geld van het verkochte horloge koop ik weer nieuwe, dat verzacht de pijn altijd.


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Blijkbaar weinig spijtoptanten hier, moet een goed teken zijn :-!


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Tja, om spijt te krijgen van het wegdoen van een horloge moet je er eerst een verkopen. Dat is mij nog niet gelukt. (Is ook nog niet nodig, dat scheelt  )


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

T_I said:


> Tja, om spijt te krijgen van het wegdoen van een horloge moet je er eerst een verkopen. Dat is mij nog niet gelukt. (Is ook nog niet nodig, dat scheelt  )


Bedoel je dat je alles wat je aanschaft in je collectie houdt? Dat zou ik in elk geval niet vol kunnen houden maar de collectie inkrimpen is me tot op heden evenmin gelukt ;-)


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Proenski said:


> Bedoel je dat je alles wat je aanschaft in je collectie houdt? Dat zou ik in elk geval niet vol kunnen houden maar de collectie inkrimpen is me tot op heden evenmin gelukt ;-)


Alles wat ik tot nu toe gekocht heb is in de collectie gebleven. Ik heb nu 1 doos met 6 quartz horloges (ik heb vanaf mijn jeugd alle horloges nog, dat was allemaal quartz, en 1 'vind ik leuk' Fossil), 1 doos met 10 mechanische en een oude theedoos waar 16 horloges in kunnen. Als die laatste vol is (zitten er nu 2 in), dan zou dat wel een moment worden om te gaan schiften.

Mijn duurste horloge is een Orient die ik dagelijks draag, de rest zit in de tientjes range, dus financieel is er ook geen reden om te verkopen.


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

T_I said:


> Alles wat ik tot nu toe gekocht heb is in de collectie gebleven. Ik heb nu 1 doos met 6 quartz horloges (ik heb vanaf mijn jeugd alle horloges nog, dat was allemaal quartz, en 1 'vind ik leuk' Fossil), 1 doos met 10 mechanische en een oude theedoos waar 16 horloges in kunnen. Als die laatste vol is (zitten er nu 2 in), dan zou dat wel een moment worden om te gaan schiften.
> 
> Mijn duurste horloge is een Orient die ik dagelijks draag, de rest zit in de tientjes range, dus financieel is er ook geen reden om te verkopen.


Vind ik nog een bescheiden collectie hoor. En, het toont maar weer eens aan dat het geen dure hobby hoeft te zijn. :-!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Ook voor mij is verzamelen eenrichtingsverkeer dus heb ik nog niet de gelegenheid gehad om spijt te krijgen. Ik heb een paar horloges die weg zouden mogen, maar de verwachte opbrengst is dusdanig minimaal dat ik niet de moeite wil doen.

Dat alles gezegd hebbend, soms denk ik over het "indikken" van mijn collectie, iets wat ik wellicht ooit zomaar doe. Maar daar staat mijn hoofd momenteel helemaal niet naar.

De enige spijt, zo wij het dat kunnen noemen, is dat ik soms (vaak) te lang gedacht heb en kansen ben misgelopen. Luxe probleem, overigens.


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

Persoonlijk vind ik het fijn om de klokjes op te ruimen die ik niet meer draag. Dat geeft weer een hoop rust in de collectie. Als brengen ze maar een paar tientjes op, als je er een paar verkoopt kan je er weer iets anders wat je wel draagt voor terug kopen.


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

MHe225 said:


> De enige spijt, zo wij het dat kunnen noemen, is dat ik soms (vaak) te lang gedacht heb en kansen ben misgelopen. Luxe probleem, overigens.


Ben ik natuurlijk nieuwsgierig naar wat je had willen toevoegen ;-)


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

meaantje said:


> Persoonlijk vind ik het fijn om de klokjes op te ruimen die ik niet meer draag. Dat geeft weer een hoop rust in de collectie. Als brengen ze maar een paar tientjes op, als je er een paar verkoopt kan je er weer iets anders wat je wel draagt voor terug kopen.


Tja, mijn collectie is nog bescheiden en ik draag alles wat nog loopt (minimaal eens per jaar). Dat is overigens beperkt tot de mechanische, quarts draag ik niet meer, maar die blijven om emotionele redenen. (o.a. m'n eerste zelf gekochte horloge en de Fossil waarmee ik de mist in ging met de hobby  )


----------



## SamMarathon (Aug 14, 2017)

W
o
w
.
.
G
re
a
t


----------



## JeromeMMM (May 25, 2018)

Ik heb nog geen horloges weggedaan, maar wel spijt van een aankoop die ik een jaar geleden heb gedaan bij zo'n eenmans bedrijfje Helgray. Ik wacht nog steeds op mijn geld dat ik moet terugkrijgen, maar de eigenaar reageert nooit op zijn email. Ik ben op dit forum ook al een aantal draadjes tegengekomen die waarschuwen voor de praktijken van dit bedrijf. Helaas heb ik het te laat gelezen. Dus, nee, voor mij geen experimenten meer met dit soort eenmanszaakjes of Kickstarter projecten.


----------



## Dorfmeister (Dec 17, 2016)

Een jaartje geleden heb ik m'n Rolex Submariner verkocht en dat was een geweldig horloge, maar vond ik er wat alledaags uitzien. Ik heb er geen spijt van, maar het is wel het enige horloge wat ik verkocht heb waar ik soms nog eens aan terugdenk.


----------



## woiter (Jul 20, 2018)

Het enige horloge wat ik niet meer heb en daar echt spijt van heb was een titanium seiko quartz. Het exacte model weet ik niet meer, maar dat was een horloge wat ik van mijn ouders had gekregen toen ik de middelbare school had afgerond. Dat horloge heb ik elke dag gedragen voor ongeveer 6 jaar. Uiteindelijk is dit horloge me in Barcelona gejat. Dit was uiteindelijk dan ook de aanleiding om een ander horloge aan te schaffen en daarmee was het hek ook van de dam. Inmiddels zijn we weer 10 jaar verder en heb ik een leuke collectie van 7 horloges.

Sindsdien heb ik nooit meer een titanium horloge gehad, maar weet ook niet of het ooit weer hetzelfde zou zijn. Het horloge wat in mij gedachten heb is dusdanig opgehemeld dat die verwachting mooi waargemaakt zou kunnen worden.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Ik heb héél erg "spijt" dat dieven langsgekomen zijn in Juli2018, en -buiten het gehele huis overhoop gehaald- 19 horloges gestolen ... 
Ook een reden om een collectie te herbeginnen ...
Heel spijtig voor de SKX173, Pontiac small second van mijn vader,
mijn modded Seiko5's, mijn citizen eco's, ... etc...
De zakhorloges en chronometers hebben ze niet gevonden ...







Jo


----------

